# Newbie cook with some Cast Iron questions:



## kwitel (Dec 29, 2008)

So I just bought a 10 pc. Anolon Advanced non-stick set and, a 10 inch All Clad SS pan.
Ive been hearing/reading about Cast iron everywhere but because I am quite new to all this, I dont really know where the CI excels as opposed to SS, Anodized Aluminum, etc.

So in what areas would you recommend I try a CI skillet?
They are so cheap so I figured i'd try one; any particular brand to look at?
Can someone explain the seasoning process?

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 29, 2008)

kwitel said:
			
		

> So in what areas would you recommend I try a CI skillet?
> They are so cheap so I figured i'd try one; any particular brand to look at?
> Can someone explain the seasoning process?




I use cast iron daily. It can be used for anything --It excels at heat retention.
I like Lodge Brand...Made in the USA...There is a lot of stuff out there that is imported. 
Follow the directions that Lodge provides for seasoning. It's simple and easy.

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## n2cookin (Dec 29, 2008)

Wondering if anyone uses cast iron on a glass top stove?  And if so what type of results compared to gas or electric burners?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

Kwitel... if you search you will find alot of useful discussion for Cast Iron cookware on this site.

I would recommend starting out with a medium sized skillet like a size 8 use it often and it may quickly become indispensable.

CI is great for any high heat cooking that would damage your non-stick cookware. It is a great tool for frying anything, for searing and browning meats. It is also nice because you can take it from the stove top to the oven so you can brown and roast in the same pan. You can also use it on a grill or campfire. Unlike your other cookware It is virtually impossible to destroy.

If you are going to buy new go with Lodge (avoid made in china stuff). I prefer the older pans with the machined finish inside you can get these on ebay or at flea markets etc. Wagner and Griswold are the name brands for the old stuff but I have some non marked pans that are great quality too and will be cheaper.. just inspect the casting there are great variations in quality.  I need to take pictures and post the two I am restoring right now because they are a great example. They look very similar at first glance and are both unbranded but one is a really nice pan and the other is quite poor casting.

Dont get frustrated with cast iron if it does not cooperate at first. It takes awhile to get your seasoning perfect. Be patient and use it often. At first use it for fattier dishes to build up the seasoning then it will be all purpose. Avoid acidic foods use your AC for that stuff. Good Luck


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree about using Cast Iron, especially for a skillet. After it gets seasoned, it becomes natural non stick. It also adds some good flavor IMHO.

AC

I don't know about the glass top stove, I do not have an electric stove.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have two very old China pans, 8 & 10".  They have a smooth cooking surface which works great, I even use them directly on the grill.  I bought a Lodge square grill pan that I can't stand, but the regular pans are pretty good.  Don't trust the Lodge "pre-seasoniong" though.  You still need to season the pan yourself.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 30, 2008)

n2cookin said:


> Wondering if anyone uses cast iron on a glass top stove? And if so what type of results compared to gas or electric burners?


 
Yes.  All the time.  Works great.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I bought a Lodge square grill pan that I can't stand,



I 'borrowed' mums a few years ago.... We had a rocky start but are starting to become one. I will never try to cook fish on it again though that turned out poorly.

for awhile I avoided it and used my LC enamel one instead but I have returned to the lodge now and found it to be great for some things as long as I am patient with it.

What is your problem with the grill pan?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> What is your problem with the grill pan?


 
The "grates" are very thin and pointed so you get very little contact with the food.  And it's a pain to clean.  I used it once....maybe twice.  I'd give it to someone that wanted it, it just takes up space.

I just fire up one of my grills.  Down ye' ol' road, I plan on a 48 inch'er with a grill.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Dec 30, 2008)

*Related Question:*

I've got a kind of related question to the cast iron question.  I've got two cast iron pans that belonged to my grandmother.  They are older than I am and quite well seasoned.  Unfortunately, the exterior of the pan has been covered in this kind of... substance, I can't really identify it... but it has an unpleasant tendency of catching fire whenever I try to use it.  It's not rust.  It's black.  Can anyone identify it and (hopefully) tell me how to get rid of it?  I'd hate to have to abandon these pans.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

FK

Dont worry your pans are fine (and probably very good quality). It is probably just a grease build up.

You cant hurt the pan but you can damage the seasoning. 

You could bring the whole pan down to bare metal and re-season entirely. There are many methods for this from oven cleaner to throwing it in a fire etc. I usually do this with pans I acquire but my  grandmothers dutch oven I did not want to loose that lovely seasoning that she had carefully built for decades.

If you want to save the seasoning inside and clean the outside you could do a few things. Try BKF and steel wool. If it wont budge you could try sanding it off. If you dont mind chemicals you could apply oven cleaner CAREFULLY to the outside only and try to dissolve it. 

in the event that it is not grease and paint or melted plastic instead oven cleaner wont cut it paint can be removed with naval jelly and plastic you could sand or file off.

Once you get it off the pan will probably look a bit scruffy just re season the outside and with use it will return to uniform black...

Of course if you don't want to do  this I am sure many of us here at DC would be happy to take them off your hands


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I would totally clean that off and reseason.  You won't take away all the seasoning, but you'll be better off with the crud removed.

I always wash my CI pans out with soap and hot water after I use them, then set them over a medium burner to dry.  I finish with a thin coat of vegetable oil and let them cool on the stove, wipe off any excess oil.  The seasoning is perfect every time and completely non-stick.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome kwitel.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you so much!  I'll try the steel wool first.  You're right, I really don't want to wreck the seasoning.  



PanchoHambre said:


> FK
> 
> Dont worry your pans are fine (and probably very good quality). It is probably just a grease build up.
> 
> ...


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 31, 2008)

Good Luck. I am very fond of CI cookware both for its usefulness as well as for its physical qualities. I like that each pan has "personality" and the history involved. I also enjoy the fact that you cant really damage them. I am rough on things so I ruin alot of stuff.

For a long time I was intimidated by CI. The person I lived with had a bunch but I was afraid to use it as it was her moms and she was a very fussy and particular individual so I really never touched it. Once I got my own though I fell in love with the stuff.

I hope you find yourself enjoying your grandmothers pans


----------



## Laurel (Dec 31, 2008)

I use cast iron on my glass top stove, but had to severely reduce my collection.  Most of my skillets are hand-me-downs from grandmothers and great grandmothers and have ridges around the bottom which I've read can damage ceramic cooktops, and they also won't heat properly due to there being no contact with the burner.  What I have found is that with my stove (it's white!!!) they make a huge mess on the burner because there's always some amount of stuff on the bottom that cooks back onto the burner.  I still use them every day though, I just clean the stove after I'm done.


----------



## sugarx2 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Seasoning cast iron USE SPECTRUM NON-Hydrogenated Shortining*



kwitel said:


> So I just bought a 10 pc. Anolon Advanced non-stick set and, a 10 inch All Clad SS pan.
> Ive been hearing/reading about Cast iron everywhere but because I am quite new to all this, I dont really know where the CI excels as opposed to SS, Anodized Aluminum, etc.
> 
> So in what areas would you recommend I try a CI skillet?
> ...



Hi Laurel, (That happens to be my mom's name, too!)


I think cast iron for cooking meats and birds, just tastes better. The iron seems to flavor it somewhat for the better. The heat is also steady, and if you have the patience to wait till it heats, and cook on LOW-MED and not higher, you will never burn anything. It will always be wonderful. (a few things need higher heat, and I prefer not to use my good cast iron for that. I have stainless steel for higher heats!)

The enamel covered cast iron cooks great but doesn't change the flavors like old black cast iron. I have much enamel covered, and when I cook most things or anything that has tomato sauce  or fruits in it, I use them-- because the acidic foods or fruit acids will remove seasoning on the plain cast iron.

Cast Iron that requires seasoning is easy to do. Make sure it is clean, and not rusty. I prefer SPECTRUM PALM OIL SHORTENING because it has no hydrogenated oil in it, and I happen to be very highly allergic to hydrogenated oil.  I get the Spectrum brand at Whole Foods, and it has no smell and no taste. It works great as a shortening. (When cooking or baking with it, I may add butter to it, like with pie crust for some added flavor.) For seasoning cast iron it is the best.

First take out a large cookie pan and cover it with aluminum foil, so you can throw away the mess at the end with no problems....

Heat your oven to 300 degrees.  Towel Dry the cast iron pot or pan and coat it with a light to medium coating of the shortening all over, inside and out and the handles. Put this in the oven on the foiled pan for about an hour and a half, the first time. Later when reseasoning, about an hour after that.

Let it cool and wipe it so it isn't gooey or drippy, and leave it. I put a paper towel between my stacked pans so they don't get dinged. Then use the pan as often as you can. Cook burgers, bacon, steaks and don't use soap detergent unless you are going to reseason again. If it seems dirty or smelly, you can use some diluted Ivory Soap dishwashing liquid, but dilute it. DO NOT SOAK ANY CAST IRON it will rust!

If you do over-clean a pan, just re-season it.  I season my cast iron about every three months, or if I haven't used it. I also coat it with a bit of vegetable oil in  between uses, but don't do that if you plan on not using the pan often, vegie oils will go rancid on a pan. If that should happen wash it well with dish soap and RE- SEASON it.

If you never let it rust it will last forever!!!!

The enamel covered ones do have some visible black cast iron peaking through, and those areas need seasoning now and then too.

ENJOY!

Candy


----------



## Laurel (Jan 8, 2009)

I've personally had better luck seasoning with animal fats. When I cook bacon, I just save the grease and use it to cook things in the pan til it's seasoned, or to fry eggs.  It has worked best for me, but I've read of others that prefer to use vegetable oil.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to DC, kwitel.


----------



## Emil (Jan 11, 2009)

I stumbled onto these forums and I am hooked! My first question of many to come. How can I remove rust from a cast iron pan?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

The best way I've found is to scrub it really well with a wire brush, then wash and dry thoroughly and season immediately.  The pan rusted because the iron wasn't protected by a good seasoning.

Seasoning isn't a one-shot process, though.  It takes time, but is more than worth it when you end up with a pan that performs as if it was coated with  Teflon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2009)

Emil said:


> I stumbled onto these forums and I am hooked! My first question of many to come. How can I remove rust from a cast iron pan?



Depending on the severity of the rust, anything from steel wool to an orbital sander....There are chemical rust removers, but caution must be exercised when using them...They will/may/can burn you...

Welcome to DC


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 11, 2009)

If there is enough old crud on the exterior of a CI pan to catch fire, I would just toss it on the grill and leave it until it no longer burned.  Steel wool, or, my favorite, a disc sander, would then easily remove the ash.  Reseasoning is not that hard, With old CI, I generally clean and reseason anyway.  Cleaning with steel wool is often a long process.  One note on chemicals.  Know what you are using, and if in doubt, use it outdoors, as Bob said, chemicals can be dangerous.  Personally, I use as few as possible around my kitchen.  Rust on CI is usually easily removed.  Use steel wool, or a sander.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 11, 2009)

Emil said:


> I stumbled onto these forums and I am hooked! My first question of many to come. How can I remove rust from a cast iron pan?



White vinegar is good for rust. Use it with a plastic or steel scouring pad. If it is really heavy rust you many need something like naval jelly but that is nasty stuff to use on cookware so I would make that a last resort.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 11, 2009)

n2cookin said:


> Wondering if anyone uses cast iron on a glass top stove? And if so what type of results compared to gas or electric burners?


 



jennyema said:


> Yes. All the time. Works great.


 
When I was looking at getting a glass top stove the salesman told me that I could not use my CI on it becasue it would scratch the surface and ruin it.  Now I'm really confused...


----------



## sugarx2 (Jan 11, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> When I was looking at getting a glass top stove the salesman told me that I could not use my CI on it becasue it would scratch the surface and ruin it.  Now I'm really confused...



If you are worried about scratching any surface, get a diffuser plate, and  that sits atop the burner and the CI goes on top. Nothing to scratch!!! William Sonoma has them in large and small, and once you get the name of the brand you can probably get it online cheaper.

ENJOY.

Those usually scratch and turn colors from oil spots anyhow. Even the newer electric rangetops have the same glass infused over steel and also have those problems.  I use BON AMI to remove the oil spots from both the range top and the enamel cast iron!

Candy


----------



## Emil (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!   I'm gviing the steel wool and reseasoning a try.


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 14, 2009)

sugarx2 said:


> If you are worried about scratching any surface, get a diffuser plate, and that sits atop the burner and the CI goes on top. Nothing to scratch!!! William Sonoma has them in large and small, and once you get the name of the brand you can probably get it online cheaper.
> 
> ENJOY.
> 
> ...


 
I want to caution using a diffuser plate on a glass top stove. If you do not use a flat bottom pan with direct contact you run the risk of damaging your glass top stove elements. I had a tea pot with a bottom that had two rings that were recessed which meant the bottom was not entirely flat. It would leave dark rings on the glass top after using from trying to heat evenly. I managed to clean them off with scrubbing. If you do not use flat surface pans the heating element can not heat evenly and can cause damage to the heating element.

From posts and more of my own research I have decided I will use CI on my glass top as long as it is flat, and I won't drag or slide it across the glass top. I may try to use enamel coated on the outside of CI to eliminate scratch worries. I have an enamel coated grill pan that is CI on the inside and am going to give it a try.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 14, 2009)

I can not speak from experience but I have seem many reports of people successfully using CI on glasstop stoves.

Good luck


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input on Ci and glass tops.  Think I am going to go with the standard coil electric when I replace this one. I do have pots and pans that are not completely smooth and I'm not willing to give them up.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 16, 2009)

My sister had a glass top stove in my dad's house.  She got ticked off cause his CI kept causing scratches.

Dad said, "then take the g......d.... thing out of here then!"

Dad got his old coil electric stove back, and no more problems.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fathers know best


----------



## Erinny (Jan 21, 2009)

As everyone knows I have a wood cookstove so I use CI for everything of course. The important part is the seasoning like everyone said and be sure not to store it anywhere near any kind of moisture or steam source because it can rust. Don't panic if it does rust, just take a wire brush to it then use steel wool and reseason it. One mistake is washing them in harsh detergents like Dawn. I use plain castile bar soap when washing mine but not much of it. 
I find that CI makes up for a lot of issues like uneven heat that can plague a wood stove and don't cook anything with a high acid content in it like tomatos. I use heavy stainless steel for that because acid will eat the seasoning coat on the pan.
Lodge is a great brand and it's found everywhere, even Wal-Mart carries it.


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

*Why ci?*



kwitel said:


> So in what areas would you recommend I try a CI skillet?
> They are so cheap so I figured i'd try one; any particular brand to look at?
> Can someone explain the seasoning process?
> 
> Thanks!



Not only do I cook a lot, I work P/T at Williams-Sonoma.  I had to learn a LOT about cookware - especially for the store I'm in here in NY.  

CI is best for grilling applications and braising.  Properly seasoned, they can be used for just about everything perhaps except crepes.  That said, I don't use mine for everything.  

You mentioned All Clad. The All Clad SS is pricey, but I've used mine for years and they are still my go to pans.  Learning the right technique is part of the equation.  SS is harder than Alum but not a good conductor.  All clad was the first company that figured out how to sandwich those materials all the way up the sides of your pan and not just pile up a "disk" at the bottom - which some companies still do.  That technique is fine in a stock pot, but not for other pans where you might get sticking where the sides meet the bottom due to inconsistent heat distribution.

Now let's look at the other popular material - copper. The best at heat distribution and responsiveness but the most expensive and hardest to care for and it needs to be combined with other material since copper leeches ions into the food which over time isn't good for you.  So copper pots are lined in tin or SS.  SS being the best.

Cast iron retains heat best, but isn't responsive - once hot it stays hot.  That is the perfect property for searing foods and for long braisings.  I wouldn't use a grill pan that wasn't CI!  It's great for steaks, chicken breast, butterflied chickens, pork and burgers.  You can use it just on the stove top (after pre heating it) and for some recipes - it's great to use under the broiler or in the oven.  I like the ones with the ridges for grilled items. I always recommend the Lodge brand.  They are inexpensive and if you take care of it, it will last generations!  Get preseaoned - the only kind we sell at WS. Baking in CI is also great.  I make crisps and corn bread in my CI.

Braising - also a great place to use CI.  I use a Staub covered baker for long braised items and even some roasting.  The heat transfer is great.  The only draw back is the weight!!

I hope this was helpful and not too confusing.

Stacy


----------



## sugarx2 (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess you CAN use cast iron for crepes, but you might break your wrist swishing the batter around in the heavy pan! LOL!

Great explanation of the products. 

I also have a full set of RevereWare and they also had copper bottom as well as aluminum clad pans, and I have that old set, but I prefer cast iron for pan or skillet cooking on the range. 

To new cooks, I have one thing to say.....The only thing different about cooking in Cast Iron is you need "patience", because it takes cast iron a while to heat up enough, so leave the temperature of the range on "low-medium" if you need it to be there, and WAIT! You will not be disappointed with the final product, it will cook beautifully and not burn. 

(I have burned more food in Stainless Steel pans and saucepots. I have to stand over it and keep moving it around.) I much prefer the texture, flavor, and final blending of food in cast iron, or enamel covered cast iron. 

I prefer the old DESCOWARE!


----------



## sugarx2 (Jan 31, 2009)

Erinny said:


> As everyone knows I have a wood cookstove so I use CI for everything of course. The important part is the seasoning like everyone said and be sure not to store it anywhere near any kind of moisture or steam source because it can rust. Don't panic if it does rust, just take a wire brush to it then use steel wool and reseason it. One mistake is washing them in harsh detergents like Dawn. I use plain castile bar soap when washing mine but not much of it.
> I find that CI makes up for a lot of issues like uneven heat that can plague a wood stove and don't cook anything with a high acid content in it like tomatos. I use heavy stainless steel for that because acid will eat the seasoning coat on the pan.
> Lodge is a great brand and it's found everywhere, even Wal-Mart carries it.



I have a FARBERWARE Cast Iron 12 inch skillet. I treat it much the same as you do your LODGE. I was at  Marshall's this week and they had a 12 inch Lodge on sale half price for about $59. It looked much the same as my FARBERWARE, but when I tried to pick it up off the shelf, it was so heavy, I couldn't even lift it! I got mine on EBAY for under $30.

Some brands are lighter weight than others and they cook just fine. You may have to season them more often, if they aren't pre-seasoned, till they get really dark, but they are good to cook in.

Candy


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Feb 1, 2009)

*there's more to it than just type of metal*



sugarx2 said:


> I guess you CAN use cast iron for crepes, but you might break your wrist swishing the batter around in the heavy pan! LOL!
> 
> Great explanation of the products.



I have enough issues with carpal tunnel without trying crepes in cast iron!   I work at Williams-Sonoma part time, so I better know a little about the properties of different materials.  Often it's not just about the pot, but the combination of many variables that should be taken into consideration.




sugarx2 said:


> (I have burned more food in Stainless Steel pans and saucepots. I have to stand over it and keep moving it around.) I much prefer the texture, flavor, and final blending of food in cast iron, or enamel covered cast iron.



SS shouldn't cause foods to burn.  I caramelize onions in my All Clad all stainless saute pan.  I certainly don't stir them the entire time it takes! 

Stacy


----------



## Leolady (Feb 6, 2009)

sugarx2 said:


> (I have burned more food in Stainless Steel pans and saucepots. I have to stand over it and keep moving it around.) I much prefer the texture, flavor, and final blending of food in cast iron, or enamel covered cast iron.
> 
> I prefer the old DESCOWARE!


 
Me too!  I save the aluminum clad stainless steel for stock pots, double boilers, bowls, basins, and colanders.


----------



## Easton (Feb 7, 2009)

So I am new to CI cookware and my CI grill has developed some rust because I didn't know the proper way to clean it. What should I do to remove the rust?


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Feb 7, 2009)

*How to care for CI cookware*



Easton said:


> So I am new to CI cookware and my CI grill has developed some rust because I didn't know the proper way to clean it. What should I do to remove the rust?



From Lodge Manufacturing's website:
 "If for some reason your utensil develops a metallic smell or taste, or perhaps rust spots (maybe a well-meaning relative washed your utensil in the dishwasher or with soap thinking they were being helpful), never fear. Simply scour off the rust using a very fine grade of sandpaper or steel wool and refer to our section Re-seasoning Your Lodge Cookware"

I always refer people to their website for info on CI cookware because I think the instructions are well written and easy to understand.  If you have any other questions, let me know.


Stacy
Enjoy your food - enjoy your life!


----------



## Easton (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow. All my answers found on one site. Superb.

Thanks, GuaranteedGF.


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Feb 8, 2009)

*Handy reference*



Easton said:


> Wow. All my answers found on one site. Superb.
> 
> Thanks, GuaranteedGF.



I like their site for that very reason.

Enjoy the cookware,

Stacy


----------

